# FOOOD......help!



## RUTHIEBAV (7 Feb 2012)

I've upped my training and every time I do that I get terrible cravings a day or two after my long cycle. To try to stave off the cravings I knew would be coming today I've eaten: 
Breakfast - porridge, 
Lunch - egg, bacon, baked beans
Dinner - whole wheat pasta with chicken breast

But I'm craving peanuts and chocolate. Stop me I'm going to end up running to the shop!! AAAARGH

Does anyone else get these cravings? Why do I get them? What on earth can I do to get rid of them?

Any suggestions appreciated before I end up the size of a house!


----------



## col (7 Feb 2012)

Try some raisins, I use them for a sweet when I get the craving. You must resiiiiist choccy


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (7 Feb 2012)

col said:


> Try some raisins, I use them for a sweet when I get the craving. You must resiiiiist choccy



Just got some out the cupboard. Don't like them much but hey .... I'm desperate.


----------



## col (7 Feb 2012)

They are an aquired taste, you eventually quite like em.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2012)

What's wrong with peanuts? Or with the odd bit of high-cocoa chocolate with a coffee?


----------



## Edge705 (7 Feb 2012)

if youve uped the training eat what you want just little not lots ! have you tried chocolate milk shake fills you up and about 350 cals per 500 mls good source of protein and carbohydrate also gets rid of the chocolate craving mind you dont get the crap ones ie supermarket own brands and gimmick stuff like fridj milkshake I find yazoo strikes the right balance however it uses steralised milk as opposed to fresh but its low fat and one of the tastiest its also quite filling


----------



## S1mon (7 Feb 2012)

I heard about chocolate milk for after ride . Are we just talking like a bottle of yazoo or a nesquick.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (7 Feb 2012)

col said:


> They are an aquired taste, you eventually quite like em.



Well they seem to have done the trick. I'm human again. Hope it wasn't just placebo because that would solve a big problem for me. Thx.


----------



## col (7 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> Well they seem to have done the trick. I'm human again. Hope it wasn't just placebo because that would solve a big problem for me. Thx.


 No problem, I was in the same boat and needed something, I get the sungold ones from sainsburies in a large red tub for a couple of quid, last for ages.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (7 Feb 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What's wrong with peanuts? Or with the odd bit of high-cocoa chocolate with a coffee?


Peanuts- once I start I can't stop.
I'll try the choc / coffee drink tomorrow when I get more cravings .... dammitt.
Thanks


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (7 Feb 2012)

Edge705 said:


> if youve uped the training eat what you want just little not lots ! have you tried chocolate milk shake fills you up and about 350 cals per 500 mls good source of protein and carbohydrate also gets rid of the chocolate craving mind you dont get the crap ones ie supermarket own brands and gimmick stuff like fridj milkshake I find yazoo strikes the right balance however it uses steralised milk as opposed to fresh but its low fat and one of the tastiest its also quite filling



I used to drink one for my lunch when I was younger! I remember they filled me up then. Haven't had one for years, perhaps that's why I didn get these cravings then (and I did a very physical job).


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (7 Feb 2012)

col said:


> No problem, I was in the same boat and needed something, I get the sungold ones from sainsburies in a large red tub for a couple of quid, last for ages.


I've raided the cake making cupboard for Asda Smart price cheap as chips ones. But they've worked.


----------



## col (7 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> I've raided the cake making cupboard for Asda Smart price cheap as chips ones. But they've worked.


 Nice one


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (7 Feb 2012)

S1mon said:


> I heard about chocolate milk for after ride . Are we just talking like a bottle of yazoo or a nesquick.



I'm going to buy some Yazoo as suggested by Edge705. Yum!


----------



## jefmcg (7 Feb 2012)

Can I go slightly off your question, and suggest you need some fruit (not just sultanas) and vegetables in your diet? You can really eat a lot of them without affecting your weight much and they have much needed micronutrients. And they may be what your body is really craving.


----------



## Edge705 (7 Feb 2012)

S1mon said:


> I heard about chocolate milk for after ride . Are we just talking like a bottle of yazoo or a nesquick.


 
No not nesquick ideally a good milkshake should get it sugars from glucose fructose syrup very few do but Yazoo does its also low fat 1.5% per 100ml


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (7 Feb 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Can I go slightly off your question, and suggest you need some fruit (not just sultanas) and vegetables in your diet? You can really eat a lot of them without affecting your weight much and they have much needed micronutrients. And they may be what your body is really craving.



Yes. You're right and normally I eat loads of fruit. I've had 3 apples today but I don't fancy any other fruit now. 

One thing that seems to have put a lid on my cravings has been posting the question (and the raisins).

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## col (7 Feb 2012)

I normally have a banana and or a conference pear during the day at work, but when im off anything goes at anytime.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (7 Feb 2012)

col said:


> I normally have a banana and or a conference pear during the day at work, but when im off anything goes at anytime.



I love all foods apart from bananas, it's such a pain.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Feb 2012)

I have the same cravings...in fact i'm getting one now as I type jus thearing the word chocolate...at the moment each time i get the urge I'm drinking green tea and making myself do something different to distract my thoughts...oh and eat raisins as well....i put them in a bowl of podge with some all bran and muesli....fills a gap and makes you crap.


----------



## caimg (8 Feb 2012)

Gorra interject here...

Anyone suggesting milkshakes - this isn't a good source of nutrition! You're looking for a high-protein diet with beneficial carbs for days when you'd do longer runs (pulses, wholewheat pastas etc). 

You don't want anything ladened with sugar as all that's going to do us give you empty calories and spike your blood-sugar. Sure fire way to get diabetes if you plan on filling-up the hunger pangs by gulping down foods with added sugar.

Nothing wrong with nuts - they're high in protein and high in fat but contain 'good' fats, and your body needs fat for something as energy-sapping as cycling. Nuts, seeds are great for a quick and easy energy boost, as are fruits with naturally occurring sugars.

A great pre-cardio (like cycling) boost is a shake, I'm a religious protein-shake guy, oats, honey and protein powder = natural sugars, high fibre slow releasing carbs and muscle repairing protein. Epic win.


----------



## caimg (8 Feb 2012)

My additional point to that was that UK food advice is screwy - alongside an active lifestyle it isn't high-fat diets we need to worry about (mediterranean diet is high fat, oils, meats, cheeses), but high SUGAR - our body simply has no use for it and it more often than not gets turned into fat. Try cutting added sugar out of your diet and you'll notice the difference...


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (8 Feb 2012)

Loads of info here Caimg thanks. Today my friend told me she portions out some nuts before she needs to eat them and that helps her to portion them rather than going mad and overeating. 
Loads of suggestions, going to have to work through and see what works for me. Just glad I didn't go mad on choc and nuts yesterday!


----------



## caimg (8 Feb 2012)

No worries! I'm a fatty at heart but I'm a fitness and (occasional) nutrition freak otherwise my 5ft7 frame turns to lard

Advice on not wanting to scoff too much of something - just buy smaller bags / packets. When you have a big bag of nuts your brain tells you you've had enough when you finish the packet, so just size-down. Check out graze boxes too, weekly deliveries of small portion treats to fulfill those treat urges.


----------



## col (8 Feb 2012)

Anything with 4.5 grams or fat or less per 100 grams of fat, and about a third of carbs that sugars, and you will lose , check your packets. Still have your veg and fruits, bread no butters, tinned beans ect. Anything with more than that fat content is a no no while your using this way.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (11 Feb 2012)

Get some Nutella for your chocolate cravings. Very nice on malt loaf!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (11 Feb 2012)

caimg said:


> ...Anyone suggesting milkshakes - this isn't a good source of nutrition!...


I beg to differ.


----------



## caimg (11 Feb 2012)

I didn't need to read much of that thread to see that it's just the MILK that 'can' benefit. It also says that it's as effective as a post-workout recovery drink - like what, lucozade? Lucozade and most others are rammed with your RDA of sugar and is absolutely no good for you anyway.

Chocolate milkshakes / milkshakes are NOT an ideal source of nutrition, sorry. Yes, milk contains good nutrition. It also contains a fair amount of sugar on its own. A milkshake contains tons more sugar as does any 'low-fat' product - hence my point about UK food advice being retarded. Everyone is happy to buy and seeks out low-fat cereals, low fat drinks, low fat snacks, without realizing that the fat content is replaced with copious amounts of sugar which is almost always MORE HARMFUL to you than fats.

Haven't you wondered why the most fit, well-built gym-goers drink protein shakes without milk (just water) pre and post-workout? Because the milk adds empty calories from the sugar that your body (by and large) can do nothing with. Though I'm not that anal, milk is milk and the sugar content in milk is never going to put me off it personally.

Anybody arguing in favour of drinking chocolate milkshakes as a viable supplement to cycling are being silly. A good, fibrous carb (whole wheat pasta / bread / porridge oats / oatbran) win every time. I'm just about to have a home-made shake of semi-skimmed milk, oatbran, peanut butter and protein powder - packed full of energy (fats, fibre, carbs), to get you through a good cycle or workout.


----------



## Sore Thumb (11 Feb 2012)

A recovery drink high in protein and amino acids is good.

Also dehydration can cause food cravings I believe.

Did you know sweeteners cause food cravings as well as other not nice health issues.

Have a listen to some of Ben Greenfields podcasts they are fantastic. I did listen to a podcast he did about why you get food cravings. Very informative. Have a listen it will really open your eyes about sports nutrition.


----------



## PpPete (11 Feb 2012)

Female with "cravings" ? Are we sure they are cycling related ?

On a serious note - if had enough fruit... try carrot sticks, or celery. You can nibble away at those pretty much forever without adding pounds. Also try other kinds of nuts apart from peanuts. Brazils, hazelnuts, pecans (yum!) are all good, also things like pumpkin seeds (or so I'm told).


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2012)

look at your dinner as well the eggs and bacon are not going to be helping , it also depends on how active you are in the day .To keep a steady weight i have a daily intake off e.g.
Breakfast - porridge or 2 pieces of toast
coffee break -banana
Lunch - couple of slices of bread with either cooked meat or peanut butter , banana, satsuma ,yoghurt
coffee break - supermarket brand cereal bar
Dinner - whatever the wife has cooked me 

I find the trick is little and often to keep on top of my energy levels so i do not get hungry.

My commute is 10 miles each way and my job can be active or sitting on my behind depending on what we are doing.

For a long cycle it depends on how far i am going , if its a long club run i would have a pasta type meal the night before with porridge in the morning and take a cereal bar with me just in case !!, the cake stop halfway i normally have a coffee+ a slice of cake .Drink wise it i would take a water bottle with either zero cal or energy mix depending on how hard we are going to be working .
With the above i am good for 60miles + on a group ride , solo i would take a couple of gels or a cereal bar and be good for my normal run of 45 miles at "fast " pace.
Post ride you could look at recovery food , some interesting stuff here ..

http://bicycling.about.com/od/howtoride/tp/post_ride_refuelling.htm


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (11 Feb 2012)

caimg said:


> ...Chocolate milkshakes / milkshakes are NOT an ideal source of nutrition, sorry...


 


caimg said:


> ...Anybody arguing in favour of drinking chocolate milkshakes as a viable supplement to cycling are being silly...


 
A fistful of Phd's and three peer-reviewed studies also beg to differ. What sources are you quoting?

What are your aims? Are you chugging all that protein powder to make up for dietary deficiencies or to pack on muscle?

The former is an expensive remedy to an obviously flawed diet; the second is counter-intuitive for a cyclist.


----------



## caimg (12 Feb 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> A fistful of Phd's and three peer-reviewed studies also beg to differ. What sources are you quoting?
> 
> What are your aims? Are you chugging all that protein powder to make up for dietary deficiencies or to pack on muscle?
> 
> The former is an expensive remedy to an obviously flawed diet; the second is counter-intuitive for a cyclist.



Hey Jimmy...fair questions! I don't use protein powders to cover a diet deficiency, it's a supplement to my balanced diet, not a replacement for one. Expense is relative and though I can ill afford to splash the cash on anything, fitness is one thing I do like to spend money on.

I can't argue a case for whether having muscle is counter-intuitive for a cyclist because I've only just got back in the saddle. However, I'm sure that having a fair amount of lean muscle can't be too harmful, and of course, it depends what level we're talking. As a general rule of thumb I'm a 'cyclist' because I cycle, but I'm no pro and never will be. Having lean muscle won't get in the way of my enjoyment for cycling! 

Protein is for rebuilding broken down muscle remember - not necessarily for bulking at all. Most protein powders contain essential amino acids that aid the protein to help repair muscle that's been broken down during exercise.

As for the choc milkshake debate - I just don't see why you'd choose to have a chocolate milkshake as a supplement or recovery drink after cycling or any workout. I already agree that milk has its benefits, and in small quantities chocolate with high-cocoa content has its health benefits. But I just can't imagine that standard chocolate milkshakes (unless we're talking specialist stuff here?) can be a recommended drink.


----------



## caimg (12 Feb 2012)

Also to quote your post in the thread you started, you mention there's no difference between a choc milkshake and other recovery drinks - I can't seem to view the studies on my phone but what are the 'other recovery drinks'?


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (12 Feb 2012)

Sore Thumb said:


> A recovery drink high in protein and amino acids is good.
> 
> Also dehydration can cause food cravings I believe.
> 
> ...


I will certainly have a listen thanks for that. Must admit I'm feeling more confused than ever!

I do have a recovery drink and for a while I thought that had done the trick, but obviously not all the time ... dammitt.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (12 Feb 2012)

PpPete said:


> Female with "cravings" ? Are we sure they are cycling related ?
> .



Posted by a married man! No honestly these are cravings I have every time I push myself hard and try to get fitter not the other type of cravings that turn me into an evil bitch woman from hell

As for fruit and veg, great suggestion but when I need chocolate I REALLY need chocolate, it's maddening.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (12 Feb 2012)

Ashtrayhead said:


> Get some Nutella for your chocolate cravings. Very nice on malt loaf!



That does sound nice but how wide will I be.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (12 Feb 2012)

cyberknight said:


> look at your dinner as well the eggs and bacon are not going to be helping , it also depends on how active you are in the day]



Thanks for your suggestions. What is wrong with a dinner of whole wheat pasta and chicken?

(I'm fairly active every day.)


----------



## cyberknight (12 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. What is wrong with a dinner of whole wheat pasta and chicken?
> 
> (I'm fairly active every day.)


 i mean lunch eggs and bacon


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (12 Feb 2012)

cyberknight said:


> i mean lunch eggs and bacon



No, still not getting it. I knew there was a good chance I'd start craving choc and hoped if I filled up on good stuff I wouldn't feel the need to go bonkers on choc later! 

I couldn't think of another lunch, I don't stop on my ride and if I did I'd try to avoid cake, maybe that's what I need after all!


----------



## cyberknight (12 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> No, still not getting it. I knew there was a good chance I'd start craving choc and hoped if I filled up on good stuff I wouldn't feel the need to go bonkers on choc later!
> 
> I couldn't think of another lunch, I don't stop on my ride and if I did I'd try to avoid cake, maybe that's what I need after all!


bacon and eggs is not really good stuff though, you want to be looking at low glycemic index food to give you a sustained release of energy so you should not suffer so much from the need for a sugar rush.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Feb 2012)

Lot of sugar in fruit and rasins.


----------



## col (12 Feb 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Lot of sugar in fruit and rasins.


 No fat though


----------



## lukesdad (12 Feb 2012)

This is very true col.


----------



## caimg (12 Feb 2012)

Natural sugars are cool!


----------



## lukesdad (12 Feb 2012)

caimg said:


> Natural sugars are cool!


In moderation.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (12 Feb 2012)

lukesdad said:


> In moderation.



I 'spose if I did as many miles as you I could eat loads of chocolate and not worry ..... or do you worry. No you're too chilled


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (12 Feb 2012)

Try a pregnancy kit , eaten any coal lately? hot flushes? or started crying when your buttered loast lands face down as you were just about to daub it low fat creme fraiche with crushed chilli flakes?


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (12 Feb 2012)

Gooner Mad Dog said:


> Try a pregnancy kit , eaten any coal lately? hot flushes? or started crying when your buttered loast lands face down as you were just about to daub it low fat creme fraiche with crushed chilli flakes?



Hahaha. Omg that would be a NIGHTMARE particularly as my OH has had the snip AAAAAARGH


----------



## lukesdad (13 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> I 'spose if I did as many miles as you I could eat loads of chocolate and not worry ..... or do you worry. No you're too chilled


I was a little concerned over the christmas break Ruth. My brother and his teenage sons were down, and the mince pies were dissapearing at an alarming rate !


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (13 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> No, still not getting it. I knew there was a good chance I'd start craving choc and hoped if I filled up on good stuff I wouldn't feel the need to go bonkers on choc later!
> 
> I couldn't think of another lunch, I don't stop on my ride and if I did I'd try to avoid cake, maybe that's what I need after all!


Bacon & eggs is not "good stuff" to cycle on (even assuming the bacon was grilled and the eggs poached): they are both forms of protein and you need carbohydrate for energy: cake is, mostly, carbohydrate which is why the cakestop forms a part of so many rides.

The modern, industrialised society has imposed the "three square meals" model on us, but the 40,000 years (give or take) of the evolution of modern humans has conditioned our bodies otherwise; elevenses and afternoon tea were eaten for a good reason.

To avoid hunger pangs try eating a little and often: have a snack three hours after a meal; and a meal two and a half hours after a snack. Obviously you will need to eat smaller meals so as not to exceed your overall calorie needs, but eating in this way will avoid the metabolic peaks and troughs you get from "three square meals", which cause your pangs.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (13 Feb 2012)

caimg said:


> Hey Jimmy...fair questions! I don't use protein powders to cover a diet deficiency, it's a supplement to my balanced diet, not a replacement for one. Expense is relative and though I can ill afford to splash the cash on anything, fitness is one thing I do like to spend money on.
> 
> *But what is the purpose of this supplement? If your diet is balanced, why does it need supplementing? As far as the cost goes, I quite agree: it's your money and you can spend it on what you want; my point, was that if it was to make up for a deficiency (which you have explained it isn't), then protein powder is more expensive than protein which can be obtained through a good diet.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Plodder (13 Feb 2012)

Sultanas are my on bike backup; I don't care for raisins or currants.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (13 Feb 2012)

lukesdad said:


> I was a little concerned over the christmas break Ruth. My brother and his teenage sons were down, and the mince pies were dissapearing at an alarming rate !



That's reassuring to read!


Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Bacon & eggs is not "good stuff" to cycle on (even assuming the bacon was grilled and the eggs poached): they are both forms of protein and you need carbohydrate for energy: cake is, mostly, carbohydrate which is why the cakestop forms a part of so many rides.
> 
> The modern, industrialised society has imposed the "three square meals" model on us, but the 40,000 years (give or take) of the evolution of modern humans has conditioned our bodies otherwise; elevenses and afternoon tea were eaten for a good reason.
> 
> To avoid hunger pangs try eating a little and often: have a snack three hours after a meal; and a meal two and a half hours after a snack. Obviously you will need to eat smaller meals so as not to exceed your overall calorie needs, but eating in this way will avoid the metabolic peaks and troughs you get from "three square meals", which cause your pangs.


Omg I'm so confused 
I had protein to try to help muscle recovery.
Then carbs to restock on energy before next session. 
Fruit in between meals.
Had to eat a fair amount as I'd done a lot of activity and was extremely hungry. I don't want to stop when I'm out on my bike, it's too cold. I wouldn't nomally eat cake when I'm cycling, it just feels wrong!
Think I'll just have to keep experimenting.


----------



## jefmcg (13 Feb 2012)

So am I the only person that thinks a days meals that are completely devoid of vegetables (except baked beans, which usually come loaded with sugar too) is not a good diet?


----------



## Baggy (13 Feb 2012)

jefmcg said:


> So am I the only person that thinks a days meals that are completely devoid of vegetables (except baked beans, which usually come loaded with sugar too) is not a good diet?


As long as you eat plenty of veg throughout the week I can't see a problem with having no veg on occasion - especially if like Ruthiebav, you're also eating fruit.


----------



## caimg (13 Feb 2012)

Chill Jimmy! You're getting a tad defensive my man. I still can't see how anyone could say a chocolate milkshake is a good source of nutrition - it is A source but I'm fairly sure there are many better...

It's not a lack of courtesy that stops me reading those particular studies but simply a lack of time in my day  I did google it (again, from my phone) and most of the top few articles I read mentioned the pros of milk, and the pros of a high-cocoa chocolate. You don't find high-cocoa chocolates in chocolate milkshakes (70% or higher), unless, we're talking specialist shakes that I don't know of.

I'm afraid your other two points are wrong - I use Matrix Anabolic protein powder, google it, it contains many amino acids and not 'just er...powder'. I wouldn't make it up just to support my argument. I'd love to be able to afford maxi muscle stuff but I can't, which brings me onto my next point. For the nutritional values (for want of a better word, as most protein powders are by and large a great source of protein and nothing else), the protein powder I use is far cheaper than if I was to consume the same amount of protein through diet, I've worked it out previously.

We'll agree to disagree but starchy carbs and protein is my choice for a sports / gym lifestyle, not sugar carbs from cake and choc milkshakes 

However, it doesn't mean I don't convince myself Dominos Pizzas are a good source of nutrition from time to time...


----------



## caimg (13 Feb 2012)

jefmcg said:


> So am I the only person that thinks a days meals that are completely devoid of vegetables (except baked beans, which usually come loaded with sugar too) is not a good diet?



No not at all! I can have trouble at times with veg and have to make a conscious effort to include them in my meals, I like to have fresh veg soups or stews...makes it much easier for me to get a few things down me.


----------



## col (14 Feb 2012)

Slow cookers are fantastic for diets. Fill em up with veg and/or meat of your choice, put on low when you go to work, all ready when you get home.You can even use it overnight too


----------



## Ashtrayhead (14 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> That does sound nice but how wide will I be.


 
Neither are particularly high in fats and as the malt loaf is sweet and filling you only need a little bit of spread. Try it with marmite or mashed banana for example.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Feb 2012)

Feeling hungry, drink a glass of water, 8 a day and thats before you start cycling. Try and drink one before you eat as well. If you have a problem with a particular food ; say chocolate, when doing you re weekly shop eat a small bar of chocolate while you are doing it. 

Not quite so easy to do if your problem is roast dinners mind.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Feb 2012)

col said:


> Slow cookers are fantastic for diets. Fill em up with veg and/or meat of your choice, put on low when you go to work, all ready when you get home.You can even use it overnight too


 
I got a slow cooker a couple of weeks ago. So far I have cooked the most wonderful 2 stews, to have passed these rosie red lips, for many a year


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (14 Feb 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Feeling hungry, drink a glass of water, 8 a day and thats before you start cycling. Try and drink one before you eat as well. If you have a problem with a particular food ; say chocolate, when doing you re weekly shop eat a small bar of chocolate while you are doing it.
> 
> Not quite so easy to do if your problem is roast dinners mind.



Simples!


----------



## lukesdad (14 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> Simples!


 Hmm on second thoughts that may not work for you ruth  The idea is you won t fancy buying it !


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (14 Feb 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Hmm on second thoughts that may not work for you ruth  The idea is you won t fancy buying it !


That's right, get my hopes up then dash them down.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Feb 2012)

Sozz


----------



## Jdratcliffe (23 Mar 2012)

lol i have these same issues though this due to medical condition joy and curse of having a metabolism that is 1.5x too fast i get up have a http://www.naturessunshine.eu/uk/shukurhealth/index.asp chocolate milk shake ( 700ml) then cycle 22miles to work and have bowel of coco pops or cookie crisp sugarpuffs or something similar and a for goodness shake recovery thingy then have i have a packed lunch normally 2 rounds of sandwiches ( chocolate spread or turkey or chicken slices) a packet of crips an apple and them 3/4 chocolate things atm i have 2 kitkats and 2 cream eggs, then 22miles home and a big dinner sometimes cheesy pasta ( pasta cooked then drained with cheese mixed in when hot with butter) or roast dinner or a big normal meal plus chocolates and ice cream not put a pound on since i was 17! 7years ago SWMBO hates it


----------

